# WTB #3 & #4 VICTOR COIL AND LONG SPRING TRAPS



## MERV (Dec 8, 2010)

LOOKING TO BUY SOME 3 AND 4 COIL SPRING AND DLS TRAPS EMAIL ME AT [email protected] ON WHAT YOU HAVE AND A PRICE .

THANKS SHAWN


----------

